# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Lcd Nidek lm-500

## Handy

Hello. I am looking for what LCD model is in the Lensmeter Nidek LM-500?

----------


## Handy

[QUOTE=Handy;560441]Hello. I am looking for what LCD model is in the Lensmeter Nidek LM-500?


[/QUOTE
Solution. Model lcd + LED drive board



LED drive board is needed as was LCD with fluorescent lamps before

----------

